# Colchester cycle Group



## Tony103 (15 Apr 2014)

Hi there,

Not sure if anybody's interested but I'm looking to get together a group for ride outs , sportives etc
If , like me, you're unsure about joining a club and would like more fitness before taking the plunge then drop me a message and maybe we can get a few of us together for some regular rides . I've done a few sportives and my average ride out is around 30 to 40 miles at the moment averaging around 14-15 mph
I'm looking to join club but would like to get some more fitness first


----------



## MikeG (16 Apr 2014)

That's enough fitness already to join a club. Don't put it off..........join up! Most clubs have a Sunday club ride which potential newcomers can join as a try-out, and most will have a no-drop rule. No point putting together your own club when there are so many good ones out there. Drop in to 53-12 and ask Ed. He'll put you in touch with the right club. Or go see the guys at Cycle Evolution (Thomas').

Otherwise, I'm 10 or 12 miles from Colch, and we could make a plan one day. 

Mike


----------



## Diddon (25 May 2014)

I'm near Colchester and would be interested in a club never been in a club but do 25 miles a day and average 14-15 mph


----------



## paulyboy90 (1 Jul 2014)

Also interested in a club but as stated wouldn't want to hinder the group cycle 11 miles to and from work a day

Also I'm colchester based


----------

